# T.A.P.S. Mini Show



## jimspaphs (Jul 10, 2011)

This is the box of plants I took to the T.A.P.S.Mini show.6 firsts - 3 seconds and Champion of show.-The spotted with red petals was the Champion.---2 flowers are out of shot up high.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations!! 
Jim do you know anyone up that way that has any decent Paph Bruno plants for sale?

Regards, Mick


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 11, 2011)

:drool::drool:WOO HOO! :clap::clap: Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 11, 2011)

Bravo Jim!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow -- congrats!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 11, 2011)

Very deserving blooms! Your complexes are top notch.


----------

